# Toronto Police Games- Saturday 22 Sept. 2007-Rogers Centre- Salute To The Troops



## Bruce Monkhouse (19 Sep 2007)

http://www.tpaaa.ca/2007policegames.html

Details

  EVENT # START TIME DETAIL EVENT TIME 
1 630 Doors open 15 
2 645 Limos enter with vets to take preferred seating 15 
3 650 Band and CCU Enters and sets up on Field 8 
4 658 Video #1 - President's message  2 
5 700 Ken Shaw and Ana Sizon enter and take stage in Military G Wagon. Wagon moves off and sets up on floor for skit 4 
6 704 Introduction of Chief Blair and General Stafford enter in one vehicle 4 
7 706 Band Plays a General Salute and Inspection 2 
8 708 Chief and General take position for salute Pipes and Drums March off to start March Past 2 
9 710 Play video from Kandahar-Tim Hortons 2 
10 712 March past led by Combined Band. March Past takes position on Field behind the stage, Chief and General to stage 15 
11 727 Ken Shaw will introduce the National Anthem 1 
12 728 National Anthem Rappel from Dome (1 TPS/ 1 Military - each with flag) 4 
13 732 Exchange of Gifts and Remarks by both 6 
14 738 Pipers tribute (from 500 level) joined by band on floor (while judging being done) 3 
15 741 Sands of Kuwait first followed by Amazing Grace 3 
16 744 Presentation of Chief's March past Trophy 3 
17 747 As the March Past leaves, Cheer for the Troop overseas 4 
18 751 March Past exits off to Band- Scotland the Brave and Black Bear- Contacts to install draping on stage 3 
19 754 Video #2 - continuation of video #1 leading to takedown on field 4 
20 758 Introduction of Canadian Idol contestant #1 and first song 4 
21 802 Tug #1 - Toronto/Military 4 
22 806 Tug #2 - Toronto/Peel (female) 4 
23 810 Canadian Idol #2 4 
24 814 Superstars #1 - Toronto/ Military 4 
25 818 Canadian Idol #3 4 
26 822 Superstars #2 - Corrections/Barrie 4 
27 826 Video #3 - TPS 50th Anniversary video 4 
28 830 Canadian Idol #4 4 
29 834 Tug #3 - Military/Peel 4 
30 838 Canadian Idol #5 4 
31 842 Canadian Idol #6 4 
32 846 Video #4 - TSV 4 
33 850 Canadian Idol #7 4 
34 854 Firefighters combat challenge 5 
35 859 Canadian Idol #8 4 
36 903 Superstars Final 4 
37 907 Canadian Idol #9 4 
38 911 Tug #4 Men's Final 4 
39 915 Canadian Idol #10 4 
40 919 Canadian Idol finale  4 
41 923 Female Relay 4 
42 927 Male Relay 4 
43 931 Ken Shaw - goodnight 1


----------



## Yrys (20 Sep 2007)

I don't understand why Canadian Idol are from #1 to 10 instead of the
reverse. I would have thought the organisers would have prefer to keep
the people waiting for the favorites ?

I'm puzzled...


----------



## armyvern (20 Sep 2007)

Yrys said:
			
		

> I don't understand why Canadian Idol are from #1 to 10 instead of the
> reverse. I would have thought the organisers would have prefer to keep
> the people waiting for the favorites ?
> 
> I'm puzzled...



I think it means the 1st one up to sing, the 2nd one up, etc etc

Not the place that they finished on the show.


----------



## Yrys (21 Sep 2007)

Ah!

Make more sense. Thanks


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (21 Sep 2007)

Well I was torn about going but my youngest won a 4 pack of tickets to go watch the Toronto FC play soccer tomorrow so I guess we will make a complete day of it...........

Anyone else?


----------



## navymich (21 Sep 2007)

Was tempted to go Bruce.  Found out last night that there were some free tickets floating around the base.  But I've decided to stick closer to home with my couple of days off.  Have a blast, it sounds like it's going to be a great show!


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (28 Sep 2007)

Forgot to mention this................congrats to the TPS for a great show.

My youngest just loved seeing the Canadian Idols and, I must admit, they really could sing.
Everything from the rappeling of the flags from the top of the Dome during the National anthem to the motorcycle entrance with the lights dimmed was top notch.
The 'tribute to the troops' theme for the night was the topper for me ............and apparently the show was taped and will be edited and sent over for viewing.


Of course it would be wrong of me to mention how the Ontario Corrections team smoked everyone else in the nights big event,....the 4X Skydome relay race........so I won't mention that.


----------

